# Seguranca Social keeping my residencia certificate



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

The Setubal Seguranca Social office have been really annoying. We would very much like advice as to how to deal with the problem of them keeping hold hold of my residencia certificate (it has been a month now!) Background below. Sorry it is a longish story but very stripped down! 

When we first visited them many months ago, in my case to request my S1 was registered and in my wife's case to register her for social security as self-employed we were told the original EU residencia certificates we had with us were no use, they had to have photocopies. Of course, they could not take photocopies themselves! This meant we had to return another day with the photocopies. Having lodged all the info that was necessary we asked when we would get our NISSes (numbers). We were told maybe a month or two. So we waited. About two months later my wife got her NISS and all is reasonably well (except that they seem to have mixed up her middle name with her surname and her EHIC card will now be wrong). 
But in my case I got a letter demanding that within 10 days (remember this is after them taking 2 months!) I should supply an atestado from our freguesia and, among other things, my residencia certificate. In the cases of some of the other things they asked for photopcopies but not in the case of the residencia certificate. Therefore I assumed they meant the original (remember they already had a photocopy!). 

Today, over a month later and no further word from the SS office (I posted the documents registered and requested the swift return of the certificate) I tried to get a new certificate from our Camara (we had changed address and wanted a correct one to use for the exchange of my driving licence). They told me that they needed the original and that the SS should never take originals. They suggested I should go to the police but my Portuguese was not good enough to understand quite what good that would do. 

Apparently, trying to telephone the Setubal office is a waste of time. The chances of going there and being quickly seen by the relevant staff are probably next to zero. Does anyone have advice as to how best to deal with this maladministration? Thanks.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your problems. You are correct that the Segurança Social should not keep your original certificate. Can I suggest that you report the matter to the UK Embassy in Lisbon via their Facebook page. They have an excellent team there dedicated to resolving problems like yours.


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you. Unfortunately, as I am not registered as a British citizen I don't think the British embassy would help me. I tried my embassy via a web form but I have had no response so far. What is worse is that my Portuguese accountant that it is highly unlikely the Seguranca Social will be able to locate my 'residencia'. He told me I should get a replacement (segunda via) but although that would solve one problem I still want my S1 to be registered by Seguranca Social. To complicate matters that is a British matter as my pension is a UK one. I feel more than a little bit stuck!


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

You have posted same Q on another forum, where you got some good suggestions.

SS did not take your cert, it was your mistake to post it, so you only got yourself to blame.

Go to local police station and report lost cert. You'll get police report, which you can take to your camara and report lost cert. Produce police report and you'll be issued with replacement one.

If you dont speak PT, get someone with you who does.


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

b0ll0cks-to-brexit said:


> You have posted same Q on another forum, where you got some good suggestions.
> 
> SS did not take your cert, it was your mistake to post it, so you only got yourself to blame.


I do not know why you think I posted the report on another forum. I did not but of course I would be grateful for the good suggestions. Unfortunately I do not know where or how to look. Can you advise?

I am to blame for following Seguranca Social's instructions (while taking the additional precaution of posting my certificate registered)? I think not. Obviously, I would have done things differently had I known a bit more. But that is a different matter.


----------



## Clairefarrimond (Jan 30, 2020)

The standard advice if your residência certificate is lost is to go to the police. With the paper from the police, you can get a replacement certificate. Sorted.


----------

